# Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/ispconfig



## dietzi (8. März 2014)

*[Gelöst] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/ispconfig*

Hallo leute,

ich habe das Problem, dass seit einem Reboot meines Severs die Weboberfläche von ISPConfig nocht mehr aufgeht. Ich bekomme einen 403 Fehler.  Laute Log heißt es: Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/ispconfig

Ich habe schon mehrere Lösungsansätze versucht und keiner hat geholfen. Ich hoffe von euch hat jemand eine Idee

ls -la /var/www/

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    www-data   34 Oct 14 16:32 ispconfig -> /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web
```
ls -la /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/

```
total 32
drwxr-s---  7 ispconfig ispconfig 4096 Oct 14 16:32 .
drwxr-s---  4 ispconfig ispconfig 4096 Oct 14 18:39 ..
drwxr-s---  2 ispconfig ispconfig 4096 Oct 14 16:32 cache
-rwxr-x---  1 ispconfig ispconfig  169 Mar  8 15:07 index.htm
drwxr-s---  5 ispconfig ispconfig 4096 Oct 14 16:32 lib
drwxr-s---  2 ispconfig ispconfig 4096 Mar  8 15:07 ssl
drwxr-s---  2 ispconfig ispconfig 4096 Oct 14 16:32 tools
drwxr-s--- 20 ispconfig ispconfig 4096 Oct 14 18:34 web
```
Edit: Mittlerweile bin soweit gekommen, dass es mit dem Update von PHP auf Version 5.4.4-14+deb7u8 zusammenhängen muss. Weiterhin habe ich die Besitzer der Dateien und Verzeichnisse geändert und bekomme nun den Fehler:

```
(104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
Premature end of script headers: info.php
```
Edit2: Fehler gefunden. Der Benutzer und die Gruppe von /var/www/php-cfgi-scripts/ispconfig/ waren falsch.
Liebe Grüße Dietzi


----------

